# Does anyone use the chat services here?



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone uses the chat services on here? Or fancies adding me to their buddy list?I am 22 male from wales in the UK and am suffering at the moment. Have split up from a relationship because this thing is making me so ill?So fancied chatted.My email address is lewisboy40###hotmail also.So let me know if you would be as kindjamie


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey, I'm a 21 year old girl from Canada who was recently diagnosed. I actually haven't just split from a relationship, but am too afraid to get into one because i'm scared of being too embarrassed or whatever else. I wouldn't mind chatting anyways. Though i'm new to this site and have no idea if there is a chat system on this. I have msn messenger and icq.AliasUSSCI###hotmail.com


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

Jamie, - there are always a few people in the chat room but it's quite like late for me and u living in the UK - 2 - 4am!Sydney you'll be ok! maybe see u on there sometime!


----------

